# Lubing chains



## wheres_my_beard (10 Jun 2011)

I seem to need to lube my chain weekly to avoid creaking; is this normal??

I use this >> http://www.halfords....tegoryId_228375

The results I get for a week are super smooth & noise free, but would I be better using something else?


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2011)

For wet weahter use, you would be better off with a proper oil. Exactly what it isn't doesn't matter too much in my opinion. Oil won't wash off but will be messier. What you have there is nice and clean but for dry weather use and washes off in the rain.

Wipe the dust and dirt of the chain before applying the oil, just a little drop on each roller. Then run the chain a few times, and wipe again to remove the excess.


----------



## mightyquin (10 Jun 2011)

Chap at Evans told me just to use this all the time for general use http://www.evanscycles.com/products/finish-line/2-oz-bottle-wet-lube-ec005796?query=lube


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Chap at Evans told me just to use this all the time for general use http://www.evanscycl...5796?query=lube



Thats what I'm using at the moment.


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2011)

The finish line wet lube 'attracts' the dirt quite a bit. For this time of year, the dry lube version would be better.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> The finish line wet lube 'attracts' the dirt quite a bit. For this time of year, the dry lube version would be better.



I've tried them both and personally I prefer the wet.


----------



## 3narf (13 Jun 2011)

I do mine about every two weeks with PTFE spray lube.


----------



## iendicott (21 Jun 2011)

I use the Finish Line Dry Lube in the summer and the Wet Lube in the winter.


----------



## Allirog (24 Jul 2011)

My chain loves a regular dousing in WD40.


----------



## Rebel Ian (24 Jul 2011)

Allirog said:


> My chain loves a regular dousing in WD40.



Oh no, someone said the "W" word!!


----------



## the_mikey (24 Jul 2011)

I've just cleaned and re-lubed my chain using Finish line wet, it works but like has been mentioned here, it does attract dirt quite quickly. Wax lubes are fine for a few 10s of km but will need to be re-applied, the benefit of using wax lubes comes from the wax falling off the chain, taking the dirt with it, but once the wax is gone it need replacing as you're left without any lubrication.


----------



## colinr (25 Jul 2011)

I'd go with dry lube rather than wax. That should sort it.
If you're creaking is your chain a bit tight perhaps? It's not a new chain is it?


----------



## Allirog (25 Jul 2011)

Allirog, on 24 July 2011 - 07:04:09, said:My chain loves a regular dousing in WD40. 


Rebel Ian said:


> Oh no, someone said the "W" word!!


Sorry.I'll amend that inflammatory statement to;My chain loves a regular spray with a well known,bargain basement,silicone free H2o repellent lubricant of British manufacture.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Oh no, someone said the "W" word!!


yeah and it wasn't me this time - WD40


----------



## Bman (25 Jul 2011)

I prefer wet lube. It's easier to clean off.

You do clean you bikes right?


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Jul 2011)

I use some waxy type stuff... applied maybe every 6-8 months (if that). Atomlab Trail Wax it is.


----------



## Orange (25 Jul 2011)

Never oiled, lubed or otherwise lubricated a bike of mine in 40 years.


----------



## Allirog (26 Jul 2011)

Orange said:


> Never oiled, lubed or otherwise lubricated a bike of mine in 40 years.


You like your bikes to have a nice,corroded lived in look do you?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Jul 2011)

Orange said:


> Never oiled, lubed or otherwise lubricated a bike of mine in 40 years.



Who does it for you??


----------



## 4F (26 Jul 2011)

dave r said:


> I've tried them both and personally I prefer the wet.




This is one of those topics that is always down to personal choice. Like you I have tried them both but prefer the dry.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> This is one of those topics that is always down to personal choice. Like you I have tried them both but prefer the dry.



I'm old fashioned, I like to see some oil on the chain.


----------



## Furkz (26 Jul 2011)

i like to use wet lube, she tends to like it and its cheap. Parkers do the finish line at £2.75 and Evans price match. 
BUT when i used to ride as a youth i never used anything ever in about 10 years of riding and hardly even washed the bike, well not until the mud weighed more than the bike and it worked fine.


----------



## JohnTCC (25 Aug 2011)

Allirog said:


> Allirog, on 24 July 2011 - 07:04:09, said:My chain loves a regular dousing in WD40.
> 
> Sorry.I'll amend that inflammatory statement to;My chain loves a regular spray with a well known,bargain basement,silicone free H2o repellent lubricant of British manufacture.





so you use GT85 then

JohnTCC


----------



## MissTillyFlop (25 Aug 2011)

Depending on how far I've gone and whether it's rained and left muddy crap all over my bike, once every 7 - 14 days.

I love cleaning my bike, bit of bonding and that.


----------



## twobiker (25 Aug 2011)

I was told by my LBS that my chain needed replacing as I had lubed it to much .


----------



## david1701 (25 Aug 2011)

when I wash it? tends to be every few weeks though I ought to do it every week along with a bit of a fettle (not when it gets so loud it pisses me off)


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Oct 2011)

I'm 'old school', oil it!

Hardly ever 'clean' it, but I do 'maintain' it!

It always has a 'used' look about it!


----------



## Bicycle (31 Oct 2011)

PANTS REPLY ALERT!!

It seems to depend on mileage and road conditions.

Wet weather gets things grinding away and making unhealthy noises much more quickly.

High miles also encourage regular lubing, but not as much as poor weather.

However, I do not lube at anything like weekly intervals. I don't think I've ever done it at less than a 3-week interval.

I clean the transmission with one of those fluid-filled 'Brushes-in-a-Box' toys that clip onto the rear derailleur. I use diesel oil in that.

Then I dry it (sometinmes wash it and then dry it), leave it overnight and lube it sparingly with whichever brand I happen to have.

Then I wipe all the lube off the outside and it's done.

One of the (many) joys of fixies is that they are so absurdly easy to maintain. 

I use the same method for fixed and free-wheel, but clean and lube the fixie much less. I have no logical reason for caring for it less; I think I just assume that it has so few scary parts that it must be fine.


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Nov 2011)

I'm Well OLD SKOOL

3 in 1 when chain is looking Dry


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Nov 2011)

depends on the weather, dry not so much, rainy and wet, often. i use some fancy shoot i got from blazing saddles in hebden bridge. it's really really thin and clear, came with a syringe type bottle for exact placement in awkward parts like brake pivots. dead useful for putting just the right amount down the side of the rollers, the plates stay clean then.


----------



## battered (6 Dec 2011)

It's a forum favourite, my choice is regular applications of light oil. Wherever I go my bike is permanently slathered in gunge. Dirty water, grit and mud are fed off the front wheel and sprayed onto the chain as it goes round the sprockets. Everything but everything gets washed off and that which doesn't gets turned into grinding paste and rubbed round. With light oil you can give it a weekly hose (the more the merrier) and keep a thin film of oil on the moving parts so there's a fighting chance of having some lube there. The fancypants lubes IMO do the same job but are subject to the same problem of being bathed in grit every day. Keep slapping on the oil.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Dec 2011)

3 in 1 after every ride, and wipe before you spin the pedal


----------



## Amanda P (7 Dec 2011)

Furkz said:


> i like to use wet lube, she tends to like it and its cheap.


We're still talking about oiling chains, right?


----------

